

First Coders at Work interview done - mqt
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2007/08/24/first-interview-done.html

======
khookie
Without being facetious, I'm sure he could pay someone (that is better at
transcribing) to do it for less, even if he wrote a nifty app in Emacs to help
with the process.

------
portLAN
Just write a Lisp program to transcribe it for you.

------
mapleoin
So... where is it? Where's the interview?

~~~
randallsquared
Perhaps he'll write a book with them in it...

